# Firmenname...



## snatch (19. November 2006)

Hallo, habe folgendes Problem.
Ich bin jetzt schon seit etwa einem Monat daran einen seriösen und aussagekräftigen Namen für ein PC-Reparaturen Geschäft zu finden.
Vor allem sollte dieser Name kein allerwelts Name wie z.B. EDV-Service Musterman sein. Mir fällt es unwahrscheinlich schwer in diesem Bereich etwas gutes und ansprechendes zu finden.

Könntet ihr mir evtl. ein paar Tips geben?
Es wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet... lasst eurer Kreativität freien lauf. 

mfg snatch


----------



## thecamillo (19. November 2006)

Das Problem mit dem Firmennamen kann so einfach sein, wenn man sich auch damit beschäftigt. Ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass du das hast! Dein Firmenname richtet sich überwiegend nach deiner verwendeten Geschäftsform - bei einer GdbR z. B. muss die Tätigkeit drin stehen Bsp: NTS - Netzwerker Technologie Service zum die Kunden auch somit nicht der Irreführung verfallen, wenn du dein Unternehmen nun NEWTec nennen würdest, was implementiert, dass du mit neuen Technologien zu tun hast bzw. diese entwickelst oder ComStore (ComputerStore) was implementiert dass man bei dir Computer kaufen kann, also die Namensgebung sollte einfach das ausdrücken was du anbietest so wie die Jungs von der NTS (Die gibts übrigens wirklich).

Mein Tipp: Mach ein Brainstorming, schreib dir all das auf was dir zu deinem Unternehmen einfällt und zieh dir dort das beste jeweils heraus und versuche daraus einen Fantasynamen zu erstellen!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2006)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> ... also die Namensgebung sollte einfach das ausdrücken was du anbietest so wie die Jungs von der NTS (Die gibts übrigens wirklich).



*OT* Lustig das zu lesen, war ich doch noch bis vor kurzem selbst bei der Firma NTS tätig ;-)


----------



## thecamillo (20. November 2006)

HÖhö lol, was en Zufall!

Tja was soll ich sagen, die NTS hat mein Leben definitiv verändert! 

War ne tolle Zeit mit Martin, Andreas, Norman und Thomas! 

Lang lebe die NTS (Nationale Terror Sekte oder wie wir intern manchmal gescherzt haben Nur Teurer Schrott)!

Gepriesen sei der Kreter!

cu Claudio Gangale


----------



## helaukoenig (24. November 2006)

*Re: AW: Firmenname...*

Sorry, auch wenn ihr eine tolle Zeit bei NTS hattet, aber es scheint mir nicht gerade ein gelungenes Beispiel zu sein. Mal kurz gegooglet bekomme ca 366.000 deutschsprachige Einträge vom Tonstudio bis zum Ingenieurbüro. Also bei einer Abkürzung einen erläuternden Zusatz nicht vergessen und wie thecamillo schon ausführt: der Name darf aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht zu Irritationen über die Geschellschaftsform führen.
Im Marketing gibt es viele teuere Werke, die sich mit Namensgebung beschäftigen, so gab es mal ein viel besprochenes Werk zur Namensfindung bei Opel, dessen Quintessenz war: Produkte mit offenen Vokal am Ende verkaufen sich besser. Deshalb endten alle Opel-Modelle dieser Phase auf -a wie Tigra, geholfen hast aber doch nicht.
Also mach´ ein Brainstorming, sammle alles und suche das Besondere heraus, denn gerade in dieser umkämpften Branche gilt es das Besondere zu betonen.
Bei Reparaturservice fällt mir ad-hoc aber auch nur PC-Schmiede ein.


----------



## Fabian (7. Dezember 2006)

helaukoenig hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, auch wenn ihr eine tolle Zeit bei NTS hattet, aber es scheint mir nicht gerade ein gelungenes Beispiel zu sein. Mal kurz gegooglet bekomme ca 366.000 deutschsprachige Einträge vom Tonstudio bis zum Ingenieurbüro. Also bei einer Abkürzung einen erläuternden Zusatz nicht vergessen



NTS bei Google - deutsche Webseiten: 'unsere NTS' - zweiter Eintrag. "NTS Netzwerke Technologie Service" - erster Eintrag. Nur "Netzwerke Technologie Service" - erster Eintrag. Und nein, hier wurde weder Backlinking noch sonst irgendwas gemacht, um bei Google nach oben zu kommen. Und außerdem, die Domain der Firma lautet nun mal NTS.de - nicht irgendwas anderes. Aber dreistellige Domains gibt's ja sowieso wie Sand am Meer... ;-)


----------

